# Coolant hose to ATF cooler burst



## J.R. Bob Dobbs (Jul 28, 2009)

94 e32 740i. The drivers side coolant hose that goes down to the ATF cooler burst. It is a 8"rubber hose, one end is hose-clamped to a coolant manifold at the rear of the engine, and the rubber hose is swaged at the other end onto a steel line that goes down to the ATF cooler.

Just the rubber part burst. The outer black jacket popped open and separated from the inner braided liner, and a small amount of coolant leaked out and then the leak stopped. I had just parked it, shut it off, and I heard it "pop" a few minutes later. Luckily it was in my driveway when it happened.

What is the procedure to repair/replace this hose? Can I replace just the rubber part by clamping it onto the hardline where it is currently swaged? My Bentley manual shows a diagram but makes no mention of this system.


----------

